# How much sand for a 135 gal



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

I plan on using blasting sand (silica) and was wondering how much I would need for a 135gal to save me an extra trip to the store.


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

150 lbs. would give you a 2 inch layer of sand. I think they only sell them by the 100 lb. bags so I would just get two so you can have extra on hand.


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

thank you, more lifting I'm still sore from moving the aqarium :lol:


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

Haha, more lifting indeed. Then you have to carry into your house the cleaned out buckets of sand. I had an 80 gallon and my dad and I struggled with the tank and the stand. I couldnt imagine a 125 gallon.  Wow


----------



## pro zac (Apr 24, 2008)

ya i agreee with 200 lbs

i have 100 lbs in my 90 gallon am going to put another 50lbs just to make some parts a little deeper!

good luck, i love how the sand looks and the fish seem way happier but my tank took about a week to fully clear up, i washed it the same way that the sticky in this forum told me!


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

Just be sure to wash it really really good. It will save you a ton a hassle later on. Good luck


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

I thought you really didn't need to rinse silica sand because it's such a fine sand.


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I got silica for my tank and I had to rinse it alot. Wish I would have rinsed a little more too. So it does need to be rinsed.


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

alright thanks for the warning, I'll start rinsing. I'm trying to have fish in the tank by Saturday.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm going to suggest the opposite. I'd start with 100 lbs and see if it looks like enough. I have about 60 lbs in my 75 gallon and wish I had put less in. More sand=more area for pockets to build up and more need to churn it.


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah, I think I'm only going to need 100 lbs of sand, I've already have 50 lbs in the tank just waiting on Texas holey rock off ebay to finish the rest.


----------

